# Pre-Columbia(n) Build Thread...



## Saving Tempest (Aug 5, 2018)




----------



## Saving Tempest (Aug 5, 2018)

I see this:





http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=163102854725

Does this fit? AND

Is this one of us by any chance and if so, can we talk?


----------



## Saving Tempest (Aug 5, 2018)

And will something like this fit?





http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=401508603274

I know it is probably not the right color unless that paint needs some cleaning, and you can get bare metal ones for as low as $20 plus shipping on eBay.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Aug 5, 2018)

Last of all a RACK.

I really don't want to make it a Five Star lookalike, but a bike has GOT to have certain features, and when I'm done it's probably going to be a present for a relative.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Aug 5, 2018)

Calling @MrColumbia  !!!


----------



## Saving Tempest (Aug 5, 2018)

I see that the chainguard is more like the one on the RX-5 repro.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Aug 7, 2018)

The good news is that the bike is supposed to be here Friday!

Now I'm working on the torpedo light @Freqman1 sold me some time ago that had a short and heated the batteries up.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 7, 2018)

Saving Tempest said:


> The good news is that the bike is supposed to be here Friday!
> 
> Now I'm working on the torpedo light @Freqman1 sold me some time ago that had a short and heated the batteries up.



That was at least four years ago and honestly I can’t recall whether I tested it or not. Obviously a small piece of metal is touching somewhere it should not be. Wish you would have contacted me four years ago via PM to let me know there was a problem. I can refund you $20 via PP and I’ll make sure I never send you a defective piece again. V/r Shawn


----------



## Saving Tempest (Aug 7, 2018)

It worked until that point, I'm not holding you at fault for it and I don't do Paypal, I'm a heathen ex-Methodist 

PS We did talk about it and it wasn't deadly then either.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Aug 10, 2018)

Today could reach 105-*109 *in parts of my Valley....the very best time to have to drag a 59 lb 8 oz bicycle box into the house. If you see a hot chick and this cat, don't say hello...


----------



## Saving Tempest (Aug 10, 2018)

By the way, when the alarm clock kicked on the radio announcer told me what the high could be and then played 1999. HA HA HA.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Aug 10, 2018)

Frank heard it first...it's here! I didn't hear the driver knock but got the email and thankfully the nearly 60 lb. box was left standing on the top step. Can't find the camera's battery charger (a real camera) so no pics yet and I'll have to get a bike out first.


----------

